# NYS Written Exam



## xxm3141 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey everyone, I took my NYS written EMT-B exam over four weeks ago, and still haven't received my results. I think i did good, but the nerves are really starting to get too me lol. I keep on thinking that i got like a 69 or something, event though I never got less than a 70 on any exam during the class. Ive heard of people receiving their results as early as 3 weeks and as late as 11 weeks. I'm just wondering if anyone else has taken it recently, and how long it took to receive your results? Thanks!

How did you find out that you passed??? lol

Wow your lucky...I haven't heard from my instructor since I passed the practical lol

I also took it in August, the tests have been graded as my instructor told me about a week ago that I passed. Its been more than 5 weeks tho and still no card...

Hey everyone, i posted a thread on this a while back, but I was just curious if anyone received their cards from the NYS written EMT exam in August? Its been more than 6 weeks and so far nothing...


----------



## EMSJames (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi... I took mine in August as well.  This time around they told me it can take 6-8 weeks instead of the 4-6 because they relocated offices/etc/etc...  I found out I did pass, but am waiting for my card at this point.  Usually the "sorry" letters go out around now and then the "congratulations" go out soon after.

I'm sure you did fine - you have nothing to worry about!


----------



## EMSJames (Sep 14, 2012)

My instructor got notified and told me   They apparently got the results recently...


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 14, 2012)

that's why i drove the 2 hours and paid the extra money to get on the spot test results


----------



## firecoins (Sep 14, 2012)

It takes time. 6 weeks.


----------



## MrJones (Sep 14, 2012)

Wow. That's pretty much ridiculous. I can't believe that any agency is so busy that they can't process the results of a written exam in a week or less. Shoot, I was _licensed_ in 2 states in just under 2 weeks after finishing my practical/CBT EMT-B exams.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 28, 2012)

xxm3141 said:


> Hey everyone, i posted a thread on this a while back, but I was just curious if anyone received their cards from the NYS written EMT exam in August? Its been more than 6 weeks and so far nothing...


Please keep this all in one thread.  Every post you've made at EMTLife has been about the same topic, yet you've started multiple threads.  I've merged them.


----------

